# vintage apron patterns



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone use the old apron patterns to make aprons? The mail order kind, or just the old "Anne Adams" patterns? I love the look- just wondering if there are things to look for when purchasing off ebay.... maybe someone here would like to sell some?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I've never used a genuine old pattern but I have surfed and found free downloads of similar styles.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have some old apron patterns that were my DMIL's but they are so fragile that I was afraid to use them so I just drafted out my own patterns following the basic design from the pictures of them on the envelope/guide sheet. Aprons are basically just the skirt and/or bib with some small changes but some of those changes just didn't make sense to me but had fun with them. I am a big apron wearer, in fact, I have forgotten that I had mine on and gone to town wearing one.:doh:


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

those are good ideas.... sure love the fashionable aprons they used to wear-


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is a link to my Apron Loves board....might find a pattern you like, the links are found when you click on the picture, up in the right hand corner....some are free.....just love some of them....
Apron Loves


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, GrannyG! Adorable...... Christmas ideas galore...


----------



## dancemama (Feb 20, 2009)

oh great now i've got another wonderful site to look at and not do the dishes (i'm at least 6 weeks behind) and it's not just the original site, the bogs that she follows are wonderful too! i think i may die of happiness or tomaine poisening (sp)


----------

